# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Сайт www.prabhupadabooks.com — он чей?

## Ишта Рупа дас

Примите мои поклоны, Виджитатма прабху. Харе Кришна!

Позвольте задать вопрос. Часто встречаю преданных, которые с восторгом отзываются о сайте prabhupadabooks.com и говорят, что постоянно им пользуются. Удобно, можно читать все книги, письма и беседы Шрилы Прабхупады.
С одним преданным обсуждали стих из Гиты 4.34 и полезли в книгу, чтоб прочитать комментарий. Я открыл бумажную, изданную в Бомбее в 2003 г. редакции 1972 г. А он открыл текст на этом сайте. И вот что получилось. На сайте кусочек комментария выглядит так: "Therefore, mental speculation or dry arguments cannot help one progress in spiritual life. One has to approach a bona fide spiritual master to receive the knowledge". А в книге написано: "Therefore, mental speculation or dry arguments cannot help lead one to the right path. Nor by independent study of books of knowledge can one progress in spiritual life. One has to approach a bona ?de spiritual master to receive the knowledge". Предложение пропало!
Стали копаться и, собственно, возник вопрос к старшим преданным. Насколько можно доверять этому сайту и безопасно ли им пользоваться? Меня очень смущает то, что в его заголовке подчёркивается "The original, unedited pre-1978 teachings", что намекает на его ритвиковское происхождение. Мы нашли это несоответствие, но, может, там их гораздо больше? Очень удобное для принижение роли гуру несоответствие, надо отдать должное. Мол, "а мы книжки читаем, общаемся непосредственно с гуру — Прабхупадой — всё в порядке".
Заранее спасибо.
Ишта Рупа дас из Красноярска.

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Я не знаю, чей этот сайт, могу точно сказать только, что это не ББТ. Это не обязательно ритвики. На западе (а теперь и в России) есть преданные, которые, причисляя себя к ИСККОН, проповедуют идею, будто бы для чтения и изучения годятся только книги, изданные во времена Шрилы Прабхупады и "лично одобренные" им. Увы, в этих старых книгах довольно много ошибок (как правило, вызванных неопытностью секретарей Прабхупады, перепечатывавших текст книг с пленки, но иногда и откровенным вмешательством "ранних" редакторов, которые хотели "улучшить" текст), и редакторы ББТ до сих пор старательно и планомерно исправляют эти ошибки, тщательно сверяя уже изданные книги с рукописями и сохранившимися аудиозаписями. И, кстати, Шрила Прабхупада обычно не производил финальную вычитку и одобрение издаваемых книг (это к слову о "лично одобренных" им книгах) и, случалось, сам находил неточности и грубые ошибки в уже напечатанных текстах.

Что касается приведенной Вами цитаты об изучении книг, она действительно отсутствует в старом издании 1972 года, но наличествует в рукописи Шрилы Прабхупады (куда уж изначальнее!). О возможных причинах отсутствия этой фразы в издании 1972 года Вы можете узнать отсюда:

http://bbtedit.com/Gita_Revisions_Ex...rt_2#GRE_4.34b

(Вообще, очень рекомендую этот сайт, когда возникают вопросы о тех или иных замеченных изменениях в книгах Прабхупады.)

Вот еще несколько ссылок, которые, возможно Вас заинтересуют (по ним - неоконченный перевод статьи Джаядвайты Свами, посвященной редактированию в ББТ):

http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/51633.html
http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/51929.html
http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/51970.html

----------


## Ишта Рупа дас

Спасибо вам большое за такой обстоятельный ответ!

----------

